# Brenderup will not be sold in the US any longer



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

What is the reason? Simply lack of sales?


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't think it was lack of sales! Most Bup's were sold before they rolled out of Midland or didn't sit on the lot long. Mine was ordered for me so it never sat on the lot to be sold! 

The European headquarters started wanting cash up front before ordering and then decided not to sell the in the US. I was told that Thule specializes in bicycle and ATV stuff so they may have wanted to concentrate on those lines.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

QOS said:


> The European headquarters started wanting cash up front before ordering and then decided not to sell the in the US.


I'm not suprised as it costs a pretty penny to import them to the US. Brenderup still sell in the UK however Brenderup are struggling because IforWilliams (a far superior trailer) has started selling in mainland europe (they are a british make) for a similar price as the brenderup and are now extremely popular!
Brenderup probably want to concentrate on regaining thier market share in the country they originated in!

The Futuras is a trailer that I would never buy in a million years!
Give me an Ifor or an Equitrek anyday!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Is there something wrong with the Fautra's? I love my Brenderup. The lady I bought it from is now going to handle the Fautra's. They look nice.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

faye said:


> I'm not suprised as it costs a pretty penny to import them to the US.


They don't import them, they have (or had) a manufacture facility in Texas.



I'm glad I also bought my Brenderup a few years ago!! I LOVE it.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

QOS said:


> Is there something wrong with the Fautra's? I love my Brenderup. The lady I bought it from is now going to handle the Fautra's. They look nice.


Build quality is not wonderful and they IMO give a bl**dy awful ride to the horses.
when I went and looked at the fautura's at a county show, I cut my hand on the partition of the display model! a display model should be perfect and if sharp edges are perfect then I will have nothing to do with them. Several friends who own them are not happy with them


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow...I wouldn't expect to cut my hand on my trailer either. My Bup is a pleasure to haul with. I am a happy camper with it.


----------

